# Dofus Pocket aussi sur l'iTouch ?



## killao (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens ici pour vous demandez si Dofus Pocket fonctionne aussi sur l'iTouch ?
J'en ai entendu parler pour les gsm mais je ne sais pas si c'est compatible pour l'iTouch.
Si oui comment on fait.

INFO :

C'est le nouvel iTouch 16 GB avec haut-parleur.



Merci et à bientôt


----------



## killao (3 Février 2009)

UP UP


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Desole je peux pas t aider, je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est ce "dofus pocket"


----------



## killao (4 Février 2009)

Merci quand même


----------

